# Just robbed and doctor won't let me have DMAE



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

things are going great


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Well that sucks. Not much I can do to help ya about the robbed part but send me your info in personal message and I'll send ya some Dmae.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

He doesn't want me to have any because he thinks that it'll react with the meds I'm on.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> He doesn't want me to have any because he thinks that it'll react with the meds I'm on.


What medications are you on?
Is DMAE restricted in Canada?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> What medications are you on?
> Is DMAE restricted in Canada?


Prozac and Risperidone

and yes, im pretty sure


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> Prozac and Risperidone
> 
> and yes, im pretty sure


Googled and it appears that Canada did ban DMAE.

There have been some reports of problems with Risperidone and Donepezil (a drug that effectively increases acetylcholine) causing an acetylcholine/dopamine imbalance. [drooling, developed a shuffling gait, facial grimacing, a stiff upper body, dystonic neck, prominent tremor, a protruding tongue, limited upward gaze, increasing gait instability, cogwheel rigidity, and retrocollis] Took about 2 months for these symptoms to resolve.

Since DMAE increases acetylcholine and Risperidone decreases dopamine, your doctor is probably concerned even though it is unlikely to cause the above problems. In principle you just don't decrease dopamine and increase acetylcholine at the same time - but there have been positive reports on doing this just slightly. I have tried DMAE and it bothered me - I have a dopamine shortage so this makes sence.

How long have you been taking Risperidone? What are the improvements you feel you get from it?

P.S. Sorry to hear about the robbery.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> How long have you been taking Risperidone? What are the improvements you feel you get from it?


For about 5 months, I'm *WAY* calmer.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Brando2600 said:


> He doesn't want me to have any because he thinks that it'll react with the meds I'm on.


He's concerned that it will harm you. It's not that he doesn't want you to have any, but because it isn't safe for you to take DMAE and your current medication.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Absentis said:


> He's concerned that it will harm you. It's not that he doesn't want you to have any, but because it isn't safe for you to take DMAE and your current medication.


ABSENTIS!!!!! You are back!!! its good to see you again.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Absentis said:


> He's concerned that it will harm you. It's not that he doesn't want you to have any, but because it isn't safe for you to take DMAE and your current medication.


in the words of inzom. "SWEET FUCKIN BABY RAPTOR ROBOT JESUS"!!! ABSENTIS YOU'RE BACK!!!!!!!!! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEEEEAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------

